# What is the most expensive thing....



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

What is the most expensive thing your GSD has destroyed??

I would have to say mine is my Blackberry








For some reason he is obsessed with it!
Then there is the fan plug he kept chewing off, the telephone cord, countless toys....


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

hmmm...Cody once chewed a big hole in our laundry room door, it is still there since we have not changed doors ... I think that may be the most expensive thing.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine ate my prescription glasses







They were like $400...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My lawn


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Laptop - Morgan got the power cord (maybe it was modem line?) caught around her leg, took it down and then tried to eat it off herself when she was a baby crazy bitch.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdMine ate my prescription glasses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly crap, thats not good!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

DH's Sectional, Rug, Window sill, Stairs and a bunch of CD's
didn't care about anything but sill, stairs an CDs

other than that he is an angel


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Nothing yet...!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yep, i'd have to agree on the prescription glasses. thanks diesel.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My $700 pair of glasses two weeks after I got them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm another one with the prescription glasses, sofa, ottoman, area rug, iron cord, air purifier cord, the carpet of the two bottom steps... countless shoes. I'm sure I am missing something. The joys of a puppy.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

One winter day hubby and neighbor were in the garage
working on neighbors dirtbike. Neighbor put a 12 pack of
pepsi in a snowbank to chill it and Carly ripped the box to shreds
and punctured about half the cans. She was still very young,
under a year if I rembember right.

That's the only thing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I thought you were going to say she ate the dirt bike


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Beast arrived the same day as our new coffee table...we gave him a chew toy...he kindly chewed it by the table...so we didn't notice he also chewed the leg of the table! that was an $800 coffee tale that we'd had TEN minutes!!! He also chewed the box spring of the bed, the trim around the door (he pulled it down), a ton of expensive imported wooden toys, every hose we have owned... I am sure there is more. My husband finally agreed to crate him when I am not home since he clearly does not pay attention (all of this destruction happened while he watched and didn't register what the dog was doing).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax...chewed the foot of an antique oak table. Some damage but not to bad.

Sierra...the vacuum cleaner, DH's hat, porcelain dolls that she had to climb for, boxes and boxes of tissues, DD's new prescription glasses, so many things of mine that she is crated when nobody is in the house...she's by far the most expensive dog we've ever owned.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

When we were kids, we had a dog who was very much into eating teeth retainers (the kind you get after braces). OMG, my poor parents must have spent a small fortune replacing those!


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

Definitely the red maple I put in the yard 3 years ago. She managed to strip it of its bark little by little. She's also got our couches and coffee table but they needed replacing.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Sir has only destroyed a basket that held toys since he's been here, and even then I'm fully convinced he didn't realize it wasn't a toy itself.

Cheyenne on the other hand destroyed lots when she was young because when we tried to wean her from the crate it was too early. Most expensive things were probably my cell phone and she chewed two holes in the carpet. The carpet was repaired free by a neighbor, so the cell was probably the most expensive:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmm, Cody tried to eat my old METAL bed! I wake up to this horrendous(sp?) sound of weird scraping sound and there's Cody trying to EAT my metal bed...lol I think he was 8 months when that happened. He's also eaten my father's $400 boots because HE wasn't watching Cody. *shakes head* I had a good laugh at that. He destroyed his wire crate door by prying the door open so far that it got bent and got out. I still haven't fixed it since he did that a couple years ago...
Isa ate our laundry floor when she was 8 weeks, almost fell down the air vent as she lifted that up with the floor. Ate wall corners. Chewed our internet cable so we couldn't get on for a while.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

hear you on the crate! Rayden bent the door of his almost in half! He hated that thing! 

other than that, he's never destroyed anything.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Magnum chewed through two crates, one entirely metal, and one plastic, then started to chew through a third when we gave up the crate thing. He'd chewed up 3 remotes, several pairs of shoes and a spot on one of our doors. I think that's it though.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

My laptop. Alex spazzed out and knocked my water bottle over right onto the keyboard and fried it. Luckily I was able to pay $300 to get everything off of the hard drive and onto a new $600 laptop  Luckily that's the only thing from him!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...not sure how expensive this is going to be to fix but our current foster, Baron the dobie dog, chewed a whole thru the seat belt in my car!!!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo as a 6 month old ball of demonic evil decided to eat a couch. A leather sleeper at that. Came home to about 1/8 of the back(bit your back rests on) ripped off. It was an expensive couch, now it's in my barn covered in burlap as a place to place racing wheels for my car. 


Dirty little secret---I hated that couch.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa ate off the bottom step on my house at Ft Benning. Thank goodness I had a great house inspector when I had to clear!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has only ever chewed 1 thing, my air conditioner cord.

Most exspensive think in my apartment aside from my computer and couch.. little bugger!

Atleast my Gramps fixed it.. That made my day!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm destroyed NOTHING. He never nipped, chewed, or gnawed on ANYTHING inappropriate (not even on me) as a puppy. Isn't that bizzarre?? I had bought Bitter Apple spray, a jingly throw-chain, never needed 'em. He chwed any toy that I presented to him, but that's it. I think he's an alien.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bremboBanjo as a 6 month old ball of demonic evil decided to eat a couch. A leather sleeper at that. Came home to about 1/8 of the back(bit your back rests on) ripped off. It was an expensive couch, now it's in my barn covered in burlap as a place to place racing wheels for my car.
> 
> 
> Dirty little secret---I hated that couch.


Same thing here...a cloth loveseat/recliner. Nikki gets frustrated when her sister has a toy she wants. One day she decided to take out her frustration on the back of the recliner by ripping the cloth off of the back on the bottom. 

Mr Pip finally had to cover the bottom back with a slab of wood. The chair itself is still functional...it just doesn't look so fabulous now from the back (which actually faces the front door).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca has never chewed up anything (knocking on wood). I was pleasantly surprised that she doesn't even try to chew up bags of cat treats when the cats drag them on the floor!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Khyber chewed up 3 remote contols for the TV and the DVD player. He also nibbled a tiny bit on the lower corner of the couch. Of course he had to chew on the nicest, newest piece of furniture we had at the time. He never chewed on any other furniture(that I know of







). 

But the most expensive thing he chewed up was my retainer. Luckily he left the bits with wire sticking out, but the rest of it he likely swallowed. That cost a trip to the vet, who reccomended we not do x-rays, just monitor him and feed a high fiber prescription diet for a few days. I guess the plastic bits won't show up on an x-ray very well. 

It cost about $500 to replace the darn retainer. The orthodontist said they replaced a lot of retainers that were chewed up by the dog.


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Ricca never chewed anything. Logan, so far he's up to a $14.99 pair of flip flops, but I puppy proofed before he came home. 

Now Leo... a dog I used to have.... my friend's blackberry cell, 2 whole shelves worth of DVDs (some boxed sets!!) a coffee table, two oriental rug corners, a cabinet corner and the floor boards of the laundry room. All in 2 times forgetting to crate him. But, that's a lab/heeler for ya!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmmm, Yukon.....A coutch, and a section of wall to wall carpet.

Fizban chewed a corner of my antique armoir! Not too bad, but he's crated when I'm going to be gone for more than a few hours.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Guess I am fortunate.... I am n GSD number 6 and I have never had anything destroyed other than a shoe. 

I also do not leave stuff out where it can be reached by an inquisitive teething puppy. We are pretty anal about picking up here.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Booker has a thing for clothing but he hasn't had a chance to do any damage. Lainey has chewed the wooden legs of a desk- not too bad but enough. One of my previous dogs had a thing for the remotes and another for eyeglass earpieces. The earpieces were probably the most expensive. Crates help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog got the corner of a peice of funiture (antique), 
news paper, scratched the hardwood floor and destroyed a tv remote, crate bedding and a pillow. i don't think that's much.
a friend of mine said "your dog isn't house broken untill
it destroys $1,500.00 worth of stuff".


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

The sheepskin area rug. It is about 5 foot square and has developed bald spots where Mariah likes to lay and pulls tufts of wool.


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmm.. lets see Sophia's total damage numbers:

7 remote controls for the TV. (know because I have 3 left and bought 10. RCA makes a good multi function one that I found on sale for $8)

My work Pager... which we had to try to put back together or skytel would not take back.

My Daughters Cell phone

2 pairs of shoes, 3 pairs of slippers (since I tend to leave them out more)

Thats enough for one dog through puppiehood


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

remote control


----------

